# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  looking for a discord voice modificator for my npc and boss

## Zhepna

Hi,
I dm and would like to have a voice modificator for a few npc and a boss. I tried a few voice modificator on discord (we play on discord) and found nothing that is free and have seems to work fine. Do you have a recommendation?
Thanks in advance and have a good day.

----------


## JonBeowulf

I've used the Voice Maker on voicechanger.io in the past and was satisfied.  Not quite what you're asking for... he's working on a real-time voice changer for Discord, Zoom, etc. so all you can do with it now is record responses.  It worked for me because it was a some pre-recorded messages.

Heads-up, though, some of the banner ads try to trick you into thinking you need to download something.

----------


## Oramac

> Hi,
> I dm and would like to have a voice modificator for a few npc and a boss. I tried a few voice modificator on discord (we play on discord) and found nothing that is free and have seems to work fine. Do you have a recommendation?
> Thanks in advance and have a good day.


I think the word you're looking for is "modulator", though to be honest, I kinda like modificator better.  :Small Big Grin: 

Anyway, I don't personally use Discord much, but a quick search for "Discord voice modulator" returned a good few results. Hopefully one of them is what you're looking for.

----------

